# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Dieta dhe menu per femijet e vegjel

## ela11

Kisha deshire qe ne kete teme te vendosnim nje menu per ushqimet e  bebeve 8 muaj ju nena qe kini patur femijet na ndihmoni me ushqimet me oraret qe ju jepni bebeve tuaj 
une po vendos nje menu por nuk e di a eshte e mire kam nje muaj qe i jap kete:

ne oren 6 te mengjesit  gji
ne oren 9 nje frute te grire dhe mualebi me miell orizi(te perziera se bashku po me qumshin tim)masa eshte 100ml
ne oren 10 e ve ne gjume dhe i jap te pije
ne oren 12 i jap supe me pule dhe zarzavate ketu grij 5 zarzavate psh patate,karote,kungulleshke ,brokull,bizele ja zjej dhe ja grij me pulen ja bej per tre dite ditet e tjera i ve zarzavate te tjera po gjithmone karoten dhe pataten nuk ja ndaj ne supe
me 2 e ve ne gjume dhe i jap per te pire
me 3 ose 4 nje kos frutash
me 6 nje mualebi vetem me qumshtin tim dhe me cereale orizi
me 8.30 i jap gji dhe me fle
uje sa i jepni ju ne kete muaj une ijap tre luge te vogla uje pas ushqimit sidomos pas drekes dhe mengjesit pas kosit nuk i jap
 me ngrihet tre here naten do te pije nuk e di pse me ngrihet nuk ngopet

po ngadonjere me vjell kur i jap te pije e nxjer te gjithe ushqimin ju ka ndodhur juve


gjithsesi faleminderit kush e lexon dhe kush na jep nje ndihme

mund te jepni dhe nje menu dhe per bebet 9-12

----------


## mia@

Nuk kam cfare te japim ne.
 Ato qe i jep ti  i kemi dhene dhe ne femijes. Ti e di vet cfare eshte me e mire per femijen tend. Meqe e ke 8 muajshe fillo dhe mos ja gri perimet e frutat. jepja te ziera dhe te prera ne kubike te vegjel. Mesoje te haje vet me dore ne high chair. 

Cdo femije ka regjimin e vet. Gjeja qe nuk duroj dot eshte kur prindit duan patjeter qe foshnja te ndjek regjimin qe duan ata dhe me shume vuajne e stresohen. 
Sa per naten, mbase nuk ngopet. Dhe une vaktet e qumshtit i lija  heret ne mengjes dhe vone ne darke. Qumshtin ja jep me gji apo perdor biberon? Mbase nuk pi sa duhet. Mblidhe qumshtin. Hidhja ne biberon. Keshtu e ke me te qarte nese ka pire apo jo.

Dhe cuni im ka qene si jotja. Cohej cdo 2 ore naten per nje vit rresht. Nje torture e vertet. Nuk fjeta sikur dhe njehere te vetme 5 ore rresht naten, per nje vit te tere. E pergjumur rrija dite e nate. Iken dhe ato kohe. :ngerdheshje: 

Pa frike ela, megjithate eshte normale te kerkosh keshilla. Te gjithe kemi bere.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Kisha deshire qe ne kete teme te vendosnim nje menu per ushqimet e  bebeve 8 muaj ju nena qe kini patur femijet na ndihmoni me ushqimet me oraret qe ju jepni bebeve tuaj 
> une po vendos nje menu por nuk e di a eshte e mire kam nje muaj qe i jap kete:
> 
> ne oren 6 te mengjesit  gji
> ne oren 9 nje frute te grire dhe mualebi me miell orizi(te perziera se bashku po me qumshin tim)masa eshte 100ml
> *ne oren 10 e ve ne gjume dhe i jap te pije*ne oren 12 i jap supe me pule dhe zarzavate ketu grij 5 zarzavate psh patate,karote,kungulleshke ,brokull,bizele ja zjej dhe ja grij me pulen ja bej per tre dite ditet e tjera i ve zarzavate te tjera po gjithmone karoten dhe pataten nuk ja ndaj ne supe
> *me 2 e ve ne gjume dhe i jap per te pire*me 3 ose 4 nje kos frutash
> me 6 nje mualebi vetem me qumshtin tim dhe me cereale orizi
> me 8.30 i jap gji dhe me fle
> ...



Une s'kam ndonje keshille per ty Ela11, por me sa lexoj , mendoj qe ti e torturoke ate femije. Lexoji edhe nje here ato fjali me bold.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

jam shume dakort me mian, mos e detyro femijen te haj dicka qe nuk do, kur ndihet vet i/e pergatitur per te ngren ushqime te ndryshme do haj...sa jam torturuar me vajzen kur ishte mbie 6 muajshe, per qamet nuk donte te hante perime/fruta etje, vetem qumesht deshte...rrija me lug ne dore, me ngriheshin nervat ne maksimum qe nuk hante as nje lug, dhe villte ose se hapte gojen per qamet, ose nese e hapte e mbante hapur deri sa ti mbinte nga goja...pas 1 vjece filloj te pelqente me shume ushqimet e ndryshme, dhe mundohem ti jap cfare do dhe jo cfare nuk pelqen

----------


## ela11

> Une s'kam ndonje keshille per ty Ela11, por me sa lexoj , mendoj qe ti e torturoke ate femije. Lexoji edhe nje here ato fjali me bold.


jo se e deturoj qe te fleje por i eshte mesuar orari dhe po mos fleje qan se do te pije te fleje,,

----------


## ela11

> Nuk kam cfare te japim ne.
>  Ato qe i jep ti  i kemi dhene dhe ne femijes. Ti e di vet cfare eshte me e mire per femijen tend. Meqe e ke 8 muajshe fillo dhe mos ja gri perimet e frutat. jepja te ziera dhe te prera ne kubike te vegjel. Mesoje te haje vet me dore ne high chair. 
> 
> Cdo femije ka regjimin e vet. Gjeja qe nuk duroj dot eshte kur prindit duan patjeter qe foshnja te ndjek regjimin qe duan ata dhe me shume vuajne e stresohen. 
> Sa per naten, mbase nuk ngopet. Dhe une vaktet e qumshtit i lija  heret ne mengjes dhe vone ne darke. Qumshtin ja jep me gji apo perdor biberon? Mbase nuk pi sa duhet. Mblidhe qumshtin. Hidhja ne biberon. Keshtu e ke me te qarte nese ka pire apo jo.
> 
> Dhe cuni im ka qene si jotja. Cohej cdo 2 ore naten per nje vit rresht. Nje torture e vertet. Nuk fjeta sikur dhe njehere te vetme 5 ore rresht naten, per nje vit te tere. E pergjumur rrija dite e nate. Iken dhe ato kohe.
> 
> Pa frike ela, megjithate eshte normale te kerkosh keshilla. Te gjithe kemi bere.


une jo vetem qe ja bluaj supen po ja kulloj qe te mos i mbeten ndonje luspe nga zarzavatet nuk ja jap dot copa copa se nje gje e vogel ti kete supa e vjell te gjithen car ka ngrene ,,une mundohem per te... faleminderit per keshillen

----------


## Marya

shume i jep per te ngrene mi ela
 e fryke te shkreten , prandaj te vjell.
Kur shikoj femijet jane  pak a shume normal , ndersa kur shikoj femijet e shqiptareve sidomos ne foto  jane si tullumbace, njeri me i fryre se tjetri aq sa nuk arrijne dot te ecin.
Goca ime sapo hyri ne te dhjeten dhe eshte ne kurben normale te peshes dhe nuk i jap aq sa shkruan ti.
Ne mengjes 230 ml qumesht me  drithera me kakao, nga ora 10  banane te grire ose  kos me fruta, ose caj .
Me pas dreka nda ora 12 e gjysem,  gjell rreth 210 ml volum dhe nje kos me ciokollate, vdes per ciokollate qe tani dhe pastaj ben dodo , nga ora  4  qumesht  150 ml me drithere dhe nje kos me fruta.
Darke pastaj e nis me qumesht 230  ml  dhe nqs do edhe pak gjell ca lugera varet sa do , nqs nuk do  nuk insistoj shume , rendesi ka te pije qumeshtin.

----------


## Marya

ah se harrova
kur gatuan , mos be ushqim shume dhe e mban ne frigorifer se dekompozohet dhe femija nuk toleron dhe vjell, ate qe gatuan ta ha brenda dites, c'mbetet hidhe mos e le per te nesermen.........;;

----------


## anita340

Pershendetje ela.

Une me tete muj nuk i kam dhene kafjall fare. Ka pire gji rreth ores 6, ne 9  i kam dhene nje kos me fruta ose nje peme ,me vone i kam dhene prape gji dhe ne 12 dreken ,prape gji ,ne 3 peme(ne fillim ia perzieja e me vone ia jipja vetem nje psh sot banane neser dardhe etj) prape me vone gji dhe ne darke drithera..... i kam dhene gji para se te flinte dhe me si kam dhene deri ne 6 ne mengjes. I kam dhene kafjall vetem pasi ka bere 9 muj. Ne kete moshe i kam dhene gji 5 here brenda dites po jo me naten. 
Jam bazu ne nje plan te institutit te hulumtimeve per ushqimin e femijeve te dortmundit te pranuar nga OBSH te cilin gjithsesi e kam pershtatur sipas kerkesave te vajzes.
Kam pasur shume stres dhe shume frike dhe tani qeshem sa budallaqe kam qene. Vajza ka pase permasa ideale dhe mjekja gjithmone me thoshte vazhdo kshtu metutje po pyetem mu se ckam hequr.

Ti pyet 100 veta dhe bej ate qe e sheh vet te arsyeshme. 

Sa per regjimin ne ushqim une mendoj qe femijet duhet te kene nje regjim ushqimi dhe gjumi. 
Shprehite qe marrin tani iu mbesin edhe per me vone. Se po u ofrove femijeve te hane ate qe duan do hane gjithmone cips dhe akullore. 

Vajza ime e provoi pomfritin per here te pare javen e kaluar. Pardje shoqja ime me pruri djalin tia ruaja dhe i kish blere burger me pomfrit. Vajza donte edhe ajo pomfrit ,nuk donte  te haje gjellen. 
Cokollaten meqe ra fjala ajo  se njeh ende. Shpresoj ta shtyej sa me  shume procesin e njohjes sepse pastaj e di qe duhet ta bejme pjese te menyse. Po sa me vone aq me mire...

----------


## B@Ne

> Kisha deshire qe ne kete teme te vendosnim nje menu per ushqimet e  bebeve 8 muaj ju nena qe kini patur femijet na ndihmoni me ushqimet me oraret qe ju jepni bebeve tuaj 
> une po vendos nje menu por nuk e di a eshte e mire kam nje muaj qe i jap kete:
> 
> ne oren 6 te mengjesit  gji
> ne oren 9 nje frute te grire dhe mualebi me miell orizi(te perziera se bashku po me qumshin tim)masa eshte 100ml
> ne oren 10 e ve ne gjume dhe i jap te pije
> ne oren 12 i jap supe me pule dhe zarzavate ketu grij 5 zarzavate psh patate,karote,kungulleshke ,brokull,bizele ja zjej dhe ja grij me pulen ja bej per tre dite ditet e tjera i ve zarzavate te tjera po gjithmone karoten dhe pataten nuk ja ndaj ne supe
> me 2 e ve ne gjume dhe i jap per te pire
> me 3 ose 4 nje kos frutash
> ...


Ela i jep shume per te ngrene femis tend .
Ne ket moshe duhet te kete vetem 4 vakte 
Mjesi , dreka, ora 4 dhe darka .
Pure me 5 zarzavate nuk eshte domosdoshme, vetem pataja me nje tjeter sh mire 

Une me çunat fillova kosin, frutat pas 6 muajve 
Nga 7 fillova perimet avash , avash iu futa dhe mishin e bardha , ( pule, proshute etj )
Rreth 9-10 muaj mishi kuq ( mish lope etj)
Peshku dhe veza nga mosha 11-12 muaj .

Te mive i dolen dhembet vone , pas 7 muajve , nga mosha 1 vjeç fillova ti jap 
ndonje biskote me qumshtin dhe frutin ne oren 4 .


PEr menu , mundohu te besh sa me shume perime ne pure e shoqeruar 
me mish , mishi nje her ne dite eshte i mjaftushem  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ela11

> Ela i jep shume per te ngrene femis tend .
> Ne ket moshe duhet te kete vetem 4 vakte 
> Mjesi , dreka, ora 4 dhe darka .
> Pure me 5 zarzavate nuk eshte domosdoshme, vetem pataja me nje tjeter sh mire 
> 
> Une me çunat fillova kosin, frutat pas 6 muajve 
> Nga 7 fillova perimet avash , avash iu futa dhe mishin e bardha , ( pule, proshute etj )
> Rreth 9-10 muaj mishi kuq ( mish lope etj)
> Peshku dhe veza nga mosha 11-12 muaj .
> ...


vajzes sime i dolen dhembet qe 6 muaj dy poshte dhe 7  muaj kater lart ne nje kohe

nuk i jap shume ushqim
mengjezin 100ml
supen 100ml          supes i heth pak nga keto zarzavate sa behet 350ml qe ja jap per tre dite
kos frutash 100ml
dhe nje mualebi me qumshtin tim 80ml
pi dhe qumshti tim po une nuk kam shume qumesh se kur e heq me pompe atje e kuptoj as 40ml mezi nxjer
mishin akoma nuk ja kam filluar vetem pulen ,,dhe vezen ja fillova i jap gjysmen e te verdhes dy here ne jave  
une fillova qe 6 muaj me ushqimet i jepja pak fare nga dy luge qe te mesoheshe me zarzavatet dhe frutat  qe mos i beheshe alergji
po nuk me shton ne peshe 350gr  me shtoi muajin e pare

----------


## PINK

une smbaj mend asgje nga keto me siper. Kush ma rriti cunin mua?! Sic duket, jo une lol. Une vetem 2 muaj e gjysem (te parat) mbaj mend te jem kujdesur, se cndodhi muajt e tjere sdi gje. Vetem di qe ishte/eshte si "vic" dhe healthy. Gjithmone, gjithmone mbi 100% ne chartin e doktorit.

p.s. Ela dhe mua me duket se i jep me shume se cduhet. Duhet te kesh parasysh femijet nuk vjellin kot. E ka tepricen qe sja do stomaku.

----------


## ela11

> shume i jep per te ngrene mi ela
>  e fryke te shkreten , prandaj te vjell.
> Kur shikoj femijet jane  pak a shume normal , ndersa kur shikoj femijet e shqiptareve sidomos ne foto  jane si tullumbace, njeri me i fryre se tjetri aq sa nuk arrijne dot te ecin.
> Goca ime sapo hyri ne te dhjeten dhe eshte ne kurben normale te peshes dhe nuk i jap aq sa shkruan ti.
> Ne mengjes 230 ml qumesht me  drithera me kakao, nga ora 10  banane te grire ose  kos me fruta, ose caj .
> Me pas dreka nda ora 12 e gjysem,  gjell rreth 210 ml volum dhe nje kos me ciokollate, vdes per ciokollate qe tani dhe pastaj ben dodo , nga ora  4  qumesht  150 ml me drithere dhe nje kos me fruta.
> Darke pastaj e nis me qumesht 230  ml  dhe nqs do edhe pak gjell ca lugera varet sa do , nqs nuk do  nuk insistoj shume , rendesi ka te pije qumeshtin.


jo mari nuk i jap shume se nuk me shton ne peshe
ne mengjes i bej nje mualebi nje frut nga kutia e gatshme si qull me qumshtin tim dhe me nje luge t vogel drithera orizi masa eshte 100ml
me 10 fle i jap qumshtin tim po nuk kam shume qumesht
ne dreke 100ml supe
pastaj e ve te flere pi pak qumshtin tim e shikoj nuk pi shume se e ze gjumi
pa staj me 3 ose 4 nje kos frutash 100ml
me 6 ose 7 qumshtin tim me me 4 luge te vogla drithera kjo eshte 80ml
dhe e ve ne gjume 8,30-9 pi qumshtin tm
po me ngrihet naten pak pi jo shume as tre min
nga donjere me 12 te nates me 3 dhe me 6 
i jap dhe veze dy here ne jave gjysmen e te verdhes rofito

vetem supen e ka qef dhe e ha dhe mualebine me qumshtin tim kurse kosin e frutave nuk e do  ajo sikur ja provokon te vjellen se e mban ne goje mezi e gelltit nuk di car ti jap ne kete orar,,dhe fruten ne mengjes 

ua mari si ikin muajt vjet flisnim per shtatzanine sot per femijet tu be goca 10 muaj ta kesh me jete e shendet

----------


## ela11

> shume i jep per te ngrene mi ela
>  e fryke te shkreten , prandaj te vjell.
> Kur shikoj femijet jane  pak a shume normal , ndersa kur shikoj femijet e shqiptareve sidomos ne foto  jane si tullumbace, njeri me i fryre se tjetri aq sa nuk arrijne dot te ecin.
> Goca ime sapo hyri ne te dhjeten dhe eshte ne kurben normale te peshes dhe nuk i jap aq sa shkruan ti.
> Ne mengjes 230 ml qumesht me  drithera me kakao, nga ora 10  banane te grire ose  kos me fruta, ose caj .
> Me pas dreka nda ora 12 e gjysem,  gjell rreth 210 ml volum dhe nje kos me ciokollate, vdes per ciokollate qe tani dhe pastaj ben dodo , nga ora  4  qumesht  150 ml me drithere dhe nje kos me fruta.
> Darke pastaj e nis me qumesht 230  ml  dhe nqs do edhe pak gjell ca lugera varet sa do , nqs nuk do  nuk insistoj shume , rendesi ka te pije qumeshtin.


mari bananen ja jep te gjithe ti une as gjysmen nuk i jap dhe se pelqen une ja shtyp po prape nuk behet gje si ja ben ti ......po gjelle car i ben ..... caj car i jep une asnjere nuk i kam dhene caj..  gji nuk i jep ti mari apo e ke hequr

----------


## anita340

> une smbaj mend asgje nga keto me siper. Kush ma rriti cunin mua?! Sic duket, jo une lol. Une vetem 2 muaj e gjysem (te parat) mbaj mend te jem kujdesur, se cndodhi muajt e tjere sdi gje. Vetem di qe ishte/eshte si "vic" dhe healthy. Gjithmone, gjithmone mbi 100% ne chartin e doktorit.
> 
> p.s. Ela dhe mua me duket se i jep me shume se cduhet. Duhet te kesh parasysh femijet nuk vjellin kot. E ka tepricen qe sja do stomaku.



Me sa kam kuptu nga disa foto djali yt eshte pak me i madh. Edhe ne do te harrojme pas dy a tri vitesh. Une qe tani kam fillu te harroj disa gjera. Shyqyr qe i kam shenu me te rendesishmet .

----------


## Marya

> mari bananen ja jep te gjithe ti une as gjysmen nuk i jap dhe se pelqen une ja shtyp po prape nuk behet gje si ja ben ti ......po gjelle car i ben ..... caj car i jep une asnjere nuk i kam dhene caj..  gji nuk i jep ti mari apo e ke hequr


mos u streso mi ela
femija me nenen do mesohen dhe adaptohen me njera tjetren sipas situatave, bananen e bej te gjithen  dhe ate qe le  ajo e ha une :perqeshje: .
Gjellerat bej me ate qe ke permendur edhe ti, caj i jap ne vend te ujit , se ujin nuk e ka qef per qamet dhe duhet hidratuar , sa per gji as tre muaj nuk kisha, mos u streso dhe mos e sforco femijen ne ngrenie, po nuk hengri nje here do ta marri uria  dhe do haje me mire me vone. 
 e shikon goca jote paska 5  dhembe, ti gezoje kjo e imja ka ngel me dy te poshtmet, i duken ato te sipermet po akoma nuk i kane dale ne siperfaqe :perqeshje: 
eshte bere aq mistrece sa duhet ta lidh me litar, sot u hodh me koke nga rrethorja, se marr vesh si ja arriti

----------


## PINK

> Me sa kam kuptu nga disa foto djali yt eshte pak me i madh. Edhe ne do te harrojme pas dy a tri vitesh. Une qe tani kam fillu te harroj disa gjera. Shyqyr qe i kam shenu me te rendesishmet .


po dicka do e mbaja mend apo jo? lol. 

nejse, po tregohem e sinqerte, keto te ushqyerat cdo 3-4 ore do i mbaja mend, po si kam bere une.  :Gjumash: 

i uroj durim dhe pune pa lodhje te gjithe mamave me bebat e tyre. Eshte shume e lodhshme te rritesh nje foshnje. Duhet pune pune dhe dedikim pa mbarim. Good luck ne punen tuaj fisnike oj gra  :perqeshje:

----------


## anita340

> po dicka do e mbaja mend apo jo? lol. 
> 
> nejse, po tregohem e sinqerte, keto te ushqyerat cdo 3-4 ore do i mbaja mend, po si kam bere une. 
> 
> i uroj durim dhe pune pa lodhje te gjithe mamave me bebat e tyre. Eshte shume e lodhshme te rritesh nje foshnje. Duhet pune pune dhe dedikim pa mbarim. Good luck ne punen tuaj fisnike oj gra



Fisnike sdi a eshte por qe te fale shume kenaqesi kete ta garantoj. Me vie keq qe ke humb rastin te punosh nje pune te tille. Per e lodhshme po eshte. Edhe me stres si cdo pune tjeter.

----------


## PINK

> Fisnike sdi a eshte por qe te fale shume kenaqesi kete ta garantoj. Me vie keq qe ke humb rastin te punosh nje pune te tille. Per e lodhshme po eshte. Edhe me stres si cdo pune tjeter.


tani te fal kenaqesi ne ate fillim, se pastaj aha  :perqeshje: . 
Po jo mi Anita, ska pse te vij keq fare, se une aty isha. Nuk eshte se i missed momentet me te bukura te tij, ne fakt aq i kam shijuar, se isha dhe e relaksuar.  :ngerdheshje: .

po deshet u jap menune qe ka tani,  e ka healthy shume. Mbase do u hyj ne pune kur tu rriten dhe femijet tuaj. lol

----------


## MI CORAZON

> jo se e deturoj qe te fleje por i eshte mesuar orari dhe po mos fleje qan se do te pije te fleje,,


 :buzeqeshje: 

Ke shkruar e vej me fjet , i jap me pi. Ndaj thashe e torturoke. Se s'pihet ne gjume. Apo pihet?! (lol)

E paç me jete femijen, Ela!

----------

